# Chevy Cruze Maintenance



## MJRP (Jan 19, 2016)

Hi Everyone,

I just purchased my first Chevy Cruze LT ( first car). I was wondering what I can do to make sure the car lasts as long as possible? Any maintenance tips would really be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

Use full synthetic oil, not the Dexos blend. 

Did you purchase new or used?


----------



## cruzeaway (Jan 22, 2016)

Use AMSOIL full synthetic oil with a Wix oil filter.


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

Like was said, oil changes. Regardless of new or used, I'd do two in 2000 miles then go with the information display at 10-15% as long as its synthetic oil that has the dexos emblem. This will make any warranty issues a bit easier to chase. 

Looks at the stickies in the 1.4 engine section about hesitation and whatnot. There's a good set of iridium plugs you can change to that will make it run better overall. Ngk br8eix I believe... Not 100% on that. 

If its used with a stick, get the fluid changed to ensure the level is proper. Many found that the gearbox was under filled at the plant and this caused heat buildup which made for issues. 

If it were my car and an auto with more than 50k on the odometer, I'd have the transmission flushed by the dealer. Just in case the last owner drive it like a jerk without maintenance. While your there, gave them look it over for any other issues like leaking areas that might be covered or need to be addressed. Your water pumps are free for 150k. Lol


----------



## GOODBYNAAIR (Nov 5, 2015)

cruzeaway said:


> Use AMSOIL full synthetic oil with a Wix oil filter.


Amsoil is a bit over kill it's not a track car? any name band full syn will work fine. Buttom line with any car really take care of it and it will take care of you. Unless lemon. This applies to most machines. 

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Follow the manufacturer's published service schedule. All of it. 

Most people only pick and choose what they do.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Tomko said:


> Follow the manufacturer's published service schedule. All of it.
> 
> Most people only pick and choose what they do.


To add to this, follow the recommendations for "severe" service in the manual.

90% of drivers fall under the severe maintenance schedule - which includes short-trip driving, stop-and-go, city driving, cold temps, etc. The regular maintenance schedule is for pretty much all-highway drivers only.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Tomko said:


> Follow the manufacturer's published service schedule. All of it.
> 
> Most people only pick and choose what they do.





jblackburn said:


> To add to this, follow the recommendations for "severe" service in the manual.
> 
> 90% of drivers fall under the severe maintenance schedule - which includes short-trip driving, stop-and-go, city driving, cold temps, etc. The regular maintenance schedule is for pretty much all-highway drivers only.


If you have a 2013 or earlier model, download the current owners manual for the 2015s and use the severe service schedule in there. The 2011-2013 manuals left out a lot of routine maintenance.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

trans,rad flush at 50k. brakes i do every 3 years or 30k miles what ever comes first or after hard track weekend. oil with a full synthetic and good filter every 5k miles. drop in double iridium plus and gap the (pre gaped is always a lie). air filter engine and cab every year.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Yep, its all in the owners, under maintenance. if you didn't get one with your Cruze, can download it on the internet, depending on the year of your Cruze.

Don't say anything about spraying all of your rubber suspension bushings with silicone, have to get the shop manual for this good advice. 

Ha, whenever anybody mentions engine oil, expect at least a zillion responses. LT does have the turbo 1.4L, this definitely needs a dexos approved oil, practically just about any brand has an oil that meets these specifications.


----------



## MJRP (Jan 19, 2016)

Used! 21000 km on it. So when I get an oil change I request that they use that oil? I think I have a year of free oil changes with the dealership that I bought it at


----------



## pL2014 (Dec 29, 2013)

If it's a GM dealership, they will (or at least should) use the Dexos Semi-Synthetic oil. My feeling is that this will be fine, but I would change it more often than the oil life monitor says. Maybe change at 50% or 5000 miles. I had 4 free oil changes when I bought mine new and that's what I did. Now I change it myself with either Mobil 1, Valvoline Synpower, or Pennzoil Platinum (whichever is cheaper when I go to get it) and I use Mobil 1 if they are all the same price.

I also agree with following the severe service schedule from a later model (like 2014) owners manual as other posters have suggested.


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

Y'all are talking this, right?


----------



## pL2014 (Dec 29, 2013)

Yes, that's it. My '14 manual is exactly the same except 45k brake and clutch fluid flush. My '14 manual says 150k like the coolant.


----------



## GOODBYNAAIR (Nov 5, 2015)

The chart is a good reference, I don't really follow it for oil changes call me old school but full syn every 3000-5000 and anything else 3000. I'll pay for a little more oil before I eat up my motor. Again I'm just playing it safe. But think of it like this old oil is like liquid sand paper. My $.02 

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Severe is most the people on the road today and they don't even know it. Going to say yes to most of what is said so far with the 2015 schedule vs the 11-12 ones since they revised a few thing as parts failed under old logic or plain bad QC. 

Spark plugs would be a good place to check and see if they are good and gapped right. Cabin filter as well for being used in general. Trans fluids suggested if it's unknown if the original fluid is still there and at proper level(as there is no dipstick for it). 

If you get Amsoil from here it comes with the filter now. I meant to Quote that post but... 



GOODBYNAAIR said:


> The chart is a good reference, I don't really follow it for oil changes call me old school but full syn every 3000-5000 and anything else 3000. I'll pay for a little more oil before I eat up my motor. Again I'm just playing it safe. But think of it like this old oil is like liquid sand paper. My $.02
> 
> Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk



3000 on Dexos marked vehicles is a waste for full synthetic and filter as thats conventional oil intervals. The simi syn Dexos oil we all swear against is still good for about 6000 and not too much beyond that. This is not me telling you to stop what you are doing. 

The whole *Amsoil *and* other oils in it's class *aren't overkill in most cases except yours above. The oil will last past your 3 oil change scheduled intervals just fine. We usually change the filter out halfway between because it's cheap maintenance and super top side easy accessable.


----------



## GOODBYNAAIR (Nov 5, 2015)

So your willing to put 22k miles on your amsoil or royal purple class oil and just change the filter ? Have you heard of blackstone labs (oil testing) send them a sample after 22k and see what they say. If you use something like amsoil for what it's ment for "high" performance driving track days ect. Ask the track poeple I'm sure they don't run all season on the same oil. Not sure if I'm reading that last post wrong but change your oil people it's not going to hurt anything.

The oil topic can go on forever and if you look on any forum for any car (other than race cars) the same is said run this oil for however long ect ect. Main thing is for the OP if you follow that chart and GM specs I'm sure you will be fine. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

GOODBYNAAIR said:


> So your willing to put 22k miles on your amsoil or royal purple class oil and just change the filter ? Have you heard of blackstone labs (oil testing) send them a sample after 22k and see what they say. If you use something like amsoil for what it's ment for "high" performance driving track days ect. Ask the track poeple I'm sure they don't run all season on the same oil. Not sure if I'm reading that last post wrong but change your oil people it's not going to hurt anything.
> 
> The oil topic can go on forever and if you look on any forum for any car (other than race cars) the same is said run this oil for however long ect ect. Main thing is for the OP if you follow that chart and GM specs I'm sure you will be fine.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


No one said 22K miles, that's possible but beyond the oil manufacturers wishes for warranty coverage. Your 5000 mile oil and 3 filter changes are 1/3 of an Amsoil SS oil change and 2 filters is what the price is based off of. There is blackstone labs in other oil threads here for the 1.4 Cruze/Sonic running these intervals. 

Royal Purple isn't in the same class as Amsoil SS is. It's one of the many oils that cheapened themselves over the years.

A good number of us are tuned so we are pushing that High Performance envelope in stress vs stock dealer oil.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

170-3tree said:


> Like was said, oil changes. Regardless of new or used, I'd do two in 2000 miles then go with the information display at 10-15% as long as its synthetic oil that has the dexos emblem. This will make any warranty issues a bit easier to chase.
> 
> Looks at the stickies in the 1.4 engine section about hesitation and whatnot. There's a good set of iridium plugs you can change to that will make it run better overall. Ngk b*K*r8eix I believe... Not 100% on that.
> 
> ...


For the BKR8EIX plug talk 

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/34-1-4l-turbo/21850-hesitation-gone.html

For manual trans

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/129-...627-how-change-manual-transmission-fluid.html

For Auto trans. 

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/129-...5-how-automatic-transmission-fluid-flush.html

Engine oil change here. 

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/129-engine-transmission-tutorials/544-how-cruze-oil-change-1-4t.html

Auto and manual trans can be done by dealership if not comfortable with it. Dealer did my hand carried in trans fluid as well as hand carried in engine oil the entire ownership. This route totally helps eliminate doubts of if you really did change fluids when it comes to warranty time but is overkill. I do it because I'm always in there for something that broke and at times I became a used oil horder. I would make a list of what all broke but I barely remember at this point w/o a print out. Water pumps are free as stated above, I took more than just one home, Shhhhhh. LOL! While there ask to see if negative cable was swapped out. That right there will save you some trouble and about 12 forum posts.


----------



## GOODBYNAAIR (Nov 5, 2015)

> The oil will last past your 3 oil change scheduled intervals just fine.


_ 3x 7,500 _*scheduled intervals*_ is right around 22,000? next if your saying 3x longer than my 5000 mile mark thats still 15k and lets say your running it on a "tuned" car (still not a purpose built track car) new filter or not the oil will break down before you get to 15k._ _If your running a modified car you should change it more anyway.
_


Merc6 said:


> No one said 22K miles, that's possible but beyond the oil manufacturers wishes for warranty coverage.
> 
> 
> > Your 5000 mile oil and 3 filter changes are 1/3 of an Amsoil SS oil change and 2 filters is what the price is based off of


_I never claimed that you should change the filter 3 times in 5000 miles, im saying on full syn oil 1 quality filter and 1 oil change = 5000 and repeat_ 



> . There is blackstone labs in other oil threads here for the 1.4 Cruze/Sonic running these intervals.


_ what intervals? 7,500? or 10k+_


_Just to be clear Im trying to say it cant be done and im not saying its wrong or right. my point for the OP whos just DD this car and there is no need to buy the high price tag amsoil. if hes really worried about the quality of the normal name band full syn oil just change it a little sooner. _

_we are pushing this thread off topic My bad. _


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

sparkman said:


> Y'all are talking this, right?


That's a good one.


----------



## Yates (Aug 24, 2012)

Just change your oil on time (any Dexos approved brand) and watch your coolant level. The rest is up to the guy above.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

The way I typed stuff may be confusing at 1st. I already know what I'm gonna say so it's going to 100% make sense to me. I'll try and clarify more in the below quotes. 



GOODBYNAAIR said:


> _ 3x 7,500 _*scheduled intervals*_ is right around 22,000? next if your saying 3x longer than my 5000 mile mark thats still 15k and lets say your running it on a "tuned" car (still not a purpose built track car) new filter or not the oil will break down before you get to 15k._ _If your running a modified car you should change it more anyway._


You said your intervals were 3000 to 5000 in the beginning, that's what I'm basing it off of. Besides WTCC and the other events, most of us aren't track based as it's a fairly new car platform. Come 2026 these cars will be uncomfortably cheap to buy and hopefully do just that. 

Royal Purple and Mobil 1 will break down before Amsoil will at 15K miles. Truefully @ 3000 miles most full synthetic oil is barely breaking in before it's being poured from the car and into a used oil bin. That's another topic to be had.

The way I drive when tuned(long story as to why I've been stock tune and hard parts besides NGK plugs for months now would be way off topic), I actually do dump it at about 12,000 miles or around the 0% OIL life mark for a 2013 + Cruze instead of 15,000. Not necessary but based on "feels right" as you do at 300-5000 on your oil. I actually hand carry my oil in for the reasons listed in the other post of central oil change records database for if needed warranty claims & the person I sell the car to, and save me from hording used oil in my garage. 

Here is the link to this "Racing oil" we should dump at 3000 to 5000 miles or one serious race day as you are suggesting it should be used for. Actually on a serious note, 25,000 is the interval for normal service schedule but nobody is ever in that bracket. My mom tetters in and out of it just barely because her job location puts her either just right or too short of reaching normal engine operating temps season dependant. Price online is not what you pay if you get it from our Vendor(s) here. You would have to PM them or use a link below to get the real price of 5 qts and wix filter. 

AMSOIL Signature Series 5W-30 Synthetic Motor Oil

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/113-...il-your-cruze-engine-transmission-fluids.html




GOODBYNAAIR said:


> _I never claimed that you should change the filter 3 times in 5000 miles, im saying on full syn oil 1 quality filter and 1 oil change = 5000 and repeat_


I see where the confusion is now. Let me try and put it a few different ways to clarify and help if new questions arise from it still. 



Your interval for this reply is 5000 miles and a filter + 5000 miles and and a filter + 5000 miles and a filter equaling 15,000 miles and 3 filters (one filter for each oil change).

Those of us using SS and going the full intended interval is the same 15,000 as you above using 2 filters (1 filter being swapped out halfway in between the 15,000 miles for each oil change). 



Lets break it down a bit more to explain the "HIGH PRICE of AMSOIL SS" using the internet prices in front of us. Deals can be had on both but for right now lets use whats public today. Mobil 1 is being used since it's the one GM is using if we were to opt for it at the dealership. Mobil 1 Vs Royal purple is another topic to be had and has been in many threads like here for example.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/10-powertrain/41385-tiered-engine-oils-list-cruze.html


_*Mobil 1 full synthetic 5 Qt 5W-30 at wally world.... $26.44 before tax. *_

Mobil 1 5W-30 Full Synthetic Motor Oil, 5 qt. - Walmart.com

Wix Filter and o ring RockAuto $6.03 before shipping

RockAuto Parts Catalog

_*$32.47 times 3 oil changes is $97.41 before tax and shipping.

*_

_*AMSOIL Signature Series 5 quarts 5W-30 (What We usually just shorten to AMSOIL SS) public price w/o going though our vendors... $55.50 before shipped*_

AMSOIL Signature Series 5W-30 Synthetic Motor Oil

Wix filter and o ring Rock Auto $6.03 before shipped (Actually included in with the 5 Qts from Vendor here, listing it here still for side by side comparison)

RockAuto Parts Catalog

_*$67.56 before tax and shipping 


*_

At the end of the day before shipping and tax with you personally changing it and not a shop/dealership. 

*15,000 miles on Amsoil is $67.56

15,000 miles on Mobil 1 is $97.41 (per your 3 changes)*



GOODBYNAAIR said:


> _ what intervals? 7,500? or 10k+_


 7,743 is the best I could do on quick search of the forums and still monitor my other computers and alarm systems here at work... For short replies I am in and out, long ones I type a bit then come back to it to finnish. 

Amsoil SS analysis where Blackstone said shoot for 9000 which is where I happened to be at my last Mobil 1 change and 1st Amsoil XL change. Next oil change I may try and get a sample of AMSOIL SS to send off just to reassure the oil is holding up and my engine is also holding up. 

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/10-powertrain/7310-first-oil-analysis.html




GOODBYNAAIR said:


> _Just to be clear Im trying to say it cant be done and im not saying its wrong or right. my point for the OP whos just DD this car and there is no need to buy the high price tag amsoil. if hes really worried about the quality of the normal name band full syn oil just change it a little sooner. _
> 
> _we are pushing this thread off topic My bad. _


There is more than one way to do an oil change seeing technology keeps getting better over times vs some companies cheapen their products and relying on ads and word of mouth of the "I been using it for 40 years and my dad did to God rest his soul" folks. I was one of those Mobil 1 folks and slowly converted over. Oil change on car forums usually become the equivalent religious/political posts on a friends Facebook wall. 

The point I was making not all oils have equal drain intervals so just dumping it sooner could be more wasteful to your wallet and environment over a longer period of time. Using dealer oil and never letting it get to 0% will get you by in life and a lease period at least. Most the oil issues I could remember here were the oil line clogging up from running too long of intervals on dealer oil. 

Since it's a vague maintenance post, there is a larger window of things that can happen before it's fully off topic.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

And then we add that the diesel cruze's can go even longer on a quality oil than the gas models.


----------



## GOODBYNAAIR (Nov 5, 2015)

Merc6 said:


> The way I typed stuff may be confusing at 1st. I already know what I'm gonna say so it's going to 100% make sense to me. I'll try and clarify more in the below quotes.
> 
> 
> You said your intervals were 3000 to 5000 in the beginning, that's what I'm basing it off of. Besides WTCC and the other events, most of us aren't track based as it's a fairly new car platform. Come 2026 these cars will be uncomfortably cheap to buy and hopefully do just that.
> ...


Roger that I see what your saying. This sparked me to do some re search so I did and my finding are proof that oil has come along way as you have stated (agree to disagree). To each his own on what they want to put in there car and how long they want to leave it there. 




money_man said:


> And then we add that the diesel cruze's can go even longer on a quality oil than the gas models.


 ^^^ And this guy Lol


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

it's true.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

If you have free oil changes at dealer left use those and when I had a 2014 Eco I did them on 5k intervals, after that I would suggest pick a brand of oil, Amsoil, Mobil, Pennzoil etc and stay with the same oil and I would use synthetic for the life of the time you own the car. I don't think changing brands all the time is the best for your car. I would also personally only use something that meets or exceeds the Dexos specs for your car. If you do any oil changes on your own, keep the receipts and good records for when the service was completed.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Yup, don't have records for one change and they'll nail you.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

IndyDiesel said:


> If you have free oil changes at dealer left use those and when I had a 2014 Eco I did them on 5k intervals, after that I would suggest pick a brand of oil, Amsoil, Mobil, Pennzoil etc and stay with the same oil and I would use synthetic for the life of the time you own the car. I don't think changing brands all the time is the best for your car. I would also personally only use something that meets or exceeds the Dexos specs for your car. If you do any oil changes on your own, keep the receipts and good records for when the service was completed.


Free oil change I still handed them Mobil 1 since filter is already included. After free was over I provided filter as they charged $18 for it on top of $20 labor if tires weren't rotated by them.

My car was purchased for mostly turnpike runs from here to NJ and back so Mobil 1 is what I started off with. Racking up those miles i was changing it out at almost 3 times a year at a 8000 mile interval. Moving to AMSOIL and being tuned at the time I moved my interval up from there. 



money_man said:


> Yup, don't have records for one change and they'll nail you.


Reason I just hand them the oil & filter and be done with it. Same for trans fluids as well but remember to ask for that last bit back especially if it's Mobil 1. Haven't changed oil in forever but finally got rid of the oil from the Legacy and Buick over the summer.


----------

